# learn about catering



## chf-hrld (Feb 23, 2003)

hey what's up i started to go to culinary school this year and now i'm in my 2 tri of labs and started getting interested in catering. i was wondering if anybody new of a place where somebody could get started in the catering business in either virginia or rhode island any help would be appreciated


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Are you looking for an internship or your first job? The larger cities always have loads of catering companies. And most of these are always looking for help. I would try and find a mid-sized company to work with. Too large, and you would end up, pretty much as just a grunt for quite awhile. Too small, and you wouldn't get a lot of different experiences, as they tend to only do smaller type parties. A mid-sized company would be perfect. Big enough that you might get to work some large 750 people + parties, small weddings, coporate events and picnics. Plus, if you show an interest, these companies are not so large that the chef may have the time to take you 'under his wing' and teach you more about all the other stuff that goes with catering.


----------



## chf-hrld (Feb 23, 2003)

thanks i'm just looking for my first job in catering just to see if i like it or not. i want to try new things before i settle on one thing i want to do for the rest of my life:chef:


----------

